# Not a C faller :)



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello my friends  Has been a while since I have been on here and just thought I would post up a couple of videos to show what I have been up to for 47 days of the Summer. Sure is nice to be back home...now I have to get caught up on honey-do's and tree jobs 

[video=youtube;rCCVKy-KigI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCCVKy-KigI[/video]


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;zuly35fo9Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuly35fo9Sw[/video]


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;7RYBsD3GO4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RYBsD3GO4k[/video]


----------



## s219 (Oct 15, 2012)

That first video is badass to the core -- can't say I ever felled a tree that was spitting fire out of the face cut!


----------



## slowp (Oct 15, 2012)

I see you are using a blue wedge. On the last one, had you paired it up with a pink wedge, instead of a yellow one, the harmony would be balanced and the tree would have behaved.:msp_biggrin:

And, I was about to throw things at the screen during the last part of the first video, but then you read my mind and used your hardhat to scoop up water! But I'm just a B-Bucker..still...:msp_smile:

How come nobody uses _The Dance Of The Sugar Plum Fairies _ or other peaceful happy tunes for background music? Must be a copyright thing.

Hope all is well and back to normal.


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll have to try the pink wedge with the next dicey snag I cut Patty:msp_wink:

I planned to use my hard hat all along to put out that fire...I actually put quite a few out that way...at least cooled them off so that I could fall them. I thought about leaving my helmetcam attached to test if it really was waterproof, but I decided not to go there 

The music is a tough one for me...I was using whatever youtube would supply so as not to get into trouble...I get into that enough!


----------



## madhatte (Oct 15, 2012)

'Sup, Cody!

Sent from my Lumia 900 using Board Express


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Just chillaxin  Been home for a few days, and I think it is about time for me to stop being a lazy cull!


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Oh yeah, extra points to you for keeping the mc trail clear:msp_thumbup:



Dude, that mc trail was awesome! Not only would it be a blast to ride a bike down, but it saved our asses by giving us a nice way in and out of the bottom of that drainage.


----------



## slowp (Oct 15, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> Just chillaxin  Been home for a few days, and I think it is about time for me to stop being a lazy cull!



I'd call it more of a transition back to normalcy. The *Fire Organization *used to drive me insane. Or insaner. 

And then the black stuff continues to come out the nose for a while...bleahhh. :msp_ohmy:

And I forgot to say thanks for posting your videos.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2012)

Good stuff, Cody. Made my eyes burn and my throat get raw just watching.


----------



## millbilly (Oct 15, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> [video=youtube;7RYBsD3GO4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RYBsD3GO4k[/video]



Cool beans and the fire tree was over the top. I didn't understand why you took that chunk out of the notch on the strong side, the tree that broke toward the creek.


----------



## bert0168 (Oct 15, 2012)

millbilly said:


> Cool beans and the fire tree was over the top. I didn't understand why you took that chunk out of the notch on the strong side, the tree that broke toward the creek.



I'm going to guess it was an attempt at a siswheel to try to keep it out of the creek?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> I'm going to guess it was an attempt at a siswheel to try to keep it out of the creek?



It wasn't an attempt at one, it was one.

Just broke early being a rotten cull tree. Hence the title of the video, "Can't win em all".


----------



## Rounder (Oct 15, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> Just chillaxin  Been home for a few days, and I think it is about time for me to stop being a lazy cull!



Get your ass up a tree


----------



## deevo (Oct 15, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> Hello my friends  Has been a while since I have been on here and just thought I would post up a couple of videos to show what I have been up to for 47 days of the Summer. Sure is nice to be back home...now I have to get caught up on honey-do's and tree jobs
> 
> [video=youtube;rCCVKy-KigI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCCVKy-KigI[/video]



Nice job, as a fellow former forest firefighter I can concur with you on many levels and have done my share like that as well, but not as tall here in Ontario as you guys have them there!


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> It wasn't an attempt at one, it was one.
> 
> Just broke early being a rotten cull tree. Hence the title of the video, "Can't win em all".



Well...none of the _rest_ of us have ever lost a tree. Or had one go sideways. Never happened. Ever. Not _this_ week anyway.


----------



## bert0168 (Oct 15, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> It wasn't an attempt at one, it was one.
> 
> Just broke early being a rotten cull tree. Hence the title of the video, "Can't win em all".



I meant to say it was a siswheel at an attempt to keep it out of the creek. :bang:

I was glad I recognized the cut, I've never seen one being made, only the butt and stump after its over.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> I meant to say it was a siswheel at an attempt to keep it out of the creek. :bang:
> 
> I was glad I recognized the cut, I've never seen one being made, only the butt and stump after its over.



It's a good cut to know, like a lot of the other specialty cuts. It doesn't come with a warranty, though.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

bert0168 said:


> I meant to say it was a siswheel at an attempt to keep it out of the creek. :bang:
> 
> I was glad I recognized the cut, I've never seen one being made, only the butt and stump after its over.



Here, watch this one, and revel in it's glory! Hahaha

It held nice, and put it where he wanted.

Sizwheel effect - YouTube


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Well...none of the _rest_ of us have ever lost a tree. Or had one go sideways. Never happened. Ever. Not _this_ week anyway.



I know right!


----------



## redprospector (Oct 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> It's a good cut to know, like a lot of the other specialty cuts. It doesn't come with a warranty, though.



Bob, would you get me a list of the ones that do? 

Andy


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 15, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Bob, would you get me a list of the ones that do?
> 
> Andy


there's just one and we all know which it is!


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 15, 2012)

Rounder said:


> Get your ass up a tree



I've been daybaggin for a while it is gonna take time to get back in my groove


----------



## Gologit (Oct 15, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Bob, would you get me a list of the ones that do?
> 
> Andy



If I ever find that out I'll let you know right away. Me, I'm still looking.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 15, 2012)

Gologit said:


> If I ever find that out I'll let you know right away. Me, I'm still looking.



Haha. Ok, I thought maybe you had found something I had been overlooking. 

Andy


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 16, 2012)

Despite what I and others may have said in the past every tree I ever fell went exactly where I told everyone I wanted to go...no really I hit that power pole on purpose... just don't tell the p.u.d. that...


----------



## Gologit (Oct 16, 2012)

redprospector said:


> Haha. Ok, I thought maybe you had found something I had been overlooking.
> 
> Andy



I wish. I've seen and tried all kinds of fancy stuff. I've even made up some to fit the occasion. And, truth to tell, most of them served me pretty well.
But sooner or later every one of them didn't make a damn bit of difference and the tree didn't do what I wanted either and I had to scramble. 
That's when you start thinking of some good excuses to give the guy on the skid cat and to calm down the bullbuck. :msp_wink:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Oct 16, 2012)

that first video gives a whole new meaning to the word "firewood" 

great job on the videos


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## ShaneLogs (Oct 16, 2012)

That's awesome ! I love ur job. U make falling the crazy stuff look easy!


----------



## FSburt (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice job cuttin on that junk wood. I always hate cutting fir especially second growth that stuff is like cutting on a bunch of stacked up boxes.


----------



## marimus (Oct 17, 2012)

What sort of camera are you using?? I don't know nuthing bout em, but I am thinking about buying one to film a few things like you have here.


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 17, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Hey Cody, what's ol' Pat up to these days?



He is cuttin for an outfit in Elmira Oregon.



ShaneLogs said:


> That's awesome ! I love ur job. U make falling the crazy stuff look easy!



Thanks...it was fun for sure 


FSburt said:


> Nice job cuttin on that junk wood. I always hate cutting fir especially second growth that stuff is like cutting on a bunch of stacked up boxes.


Thanks  Most of the Red fir was fairly sound and easier to work with...the White Fir sucked.



marimus said:


> What sort of camera are you using?? I don't know nuthing bout em, but I am thinking about buying one to film a few things like you have here.



Contour Roam. I decided on it because it mounts on the side of your helmet instead of the top like the gopro.


----------



## snapple (Oct 17, 2012)

Great videos. Always a pleasure watching someone do what they're very good at. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Oldtimer (Oct 17, 2012)

In my efforts to become more like the west coast timber killers, I started to leave 3' tall stumps, even on veneer oaks.

But that wasn't getting me where I wanted to be as far as professional looking stumps.

So, I started using a 12' ladder! Boy, them stumps look positively west coast now!:jester::jester::jester::jester::jester:


----------



## StihlKiwi (Oct 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> In my efforts to become more like the west coast timber killers, I started to leave 3' tall stumps, even on veneer oaks.
> 
> But that wasn't getting me where I wanted to be as far as professional looking stumps.
> 
> So, I started using a 12' ladder! Boy, them stumps look positively west coast now!:jester::jester::jester::jester::jester:



Cool story mate


----------



## madhatte (Oct 17, 2012)

StihlKiwi said:


> Cool story mate



_I see what you did there_

(I'd rep ya but I'm out!)


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 17, 2012)

madhatte said:


> _I see what you did there_
> 
> (I'd rep ya but I'm out!)



I'm not.


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 17, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> In my efforts to become more like the west coast timber killers, I started to leave 3' tall stumps, even on veneer oaks.
> 
> But that wasn't getting me where I wanted to be as far as professional looking stumps.
> 
> So, I started using a 12' ladder! Boy, them stumps look positively west coast now!:jester::jester::jester::jester::jester:



You better just sign yourself up to do what I've been doing now! You would fit right in...not...keep on trying...


----------



## Greystoke (Oct 17, 2012)

You should try coming to the West Coast and getting a timber cutting job:msp_biggrin: I figure you would not last 5 minutes? If you think not, let me know...I can hook you up with a job...we will see how long you last


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 17, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> You should try coming to the West Coast and getting a timber cutting job:msp_biggrin: I figure you would not last 5 minutes? If you think not, let me know...I can hook you up with a job...we will see how long you last



Screw that guy. . . I wanna go cut with ya next year!!


----------



## snapple (Oct 17, 2012)

Question about the siswheel cut. Gotta admitt, I've never heard of or seen this tecnique. I've done some timber falling in various parts of western Montana so my sample size is small but watching a few of the videos in this thread and putting 2 and 2 together it looks like a good way to hold a swing tree to the stump. The bore cut on the hold side looks to extend the hinge wood and the angle cut determines how much swing happens before the tree either breaks off the stump or hits the ground before breaking. Pretty interesting.


----------



## slowp (Oct 18, 2012)

Here ya go...

[video=youtube_share;usAHZ4cYBkQ]http://youtu.be/usAHZ4cYBkQ[/video]


----------



## mile9socounty (Oct 18, 2012)

Greystoke said:


> He is cuttin for an outfit in Elmira Oregon.



Aint that a long ways from home Cody? Hell thats just right up the road from where I'm at.


----------



## Gologit (Oct 18, 2012)

mile9socounty said:


> Aint that a long ways from home Cody? Hell thats just right up the road from where I'm at.



A guy goes where the work is.


----------



## paccity (Oct 18, 2012)

madhatte said:


> _I see what you did there_
> 
> (I'd rep ya but I'm out!)



got him. ha.


----------



## paccity (Oct 18, 2012)

if i could find his strip i would go try my hand at a little filming of him workin it.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2012)

paccity said:


> if i could find his strip i would go try my hand at a little filming of him workin it.



*Fraser stalking through the brush during hunting season, gets stopped by a forest cop*

Forest cop: Have any luck?

Fraser: Naw, I still ain't found him.

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RandyMac (Oct 18, 2012)

metals406 said:


> *fraser stalking through the brush during hunting season, gets stopped by a forest cop*
> 
> forest cop: Have any luck?
> 
> Fraser: Naw, i still ain't found him, but i'm prepared to shoot him a lot.


lol!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> lol!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 18, 2012)

Patty -- to explain what went down.

Oldtimer smarted off. . . StihlKiwi's comment was a more polite way of saying "shut the ____up".

Nate and I "saw what he did there". Rep ensued.


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Oct 18, 2012)

great vids. gotta be cool seeing the bucket drops in real life. a big forest fire around here is 75 acres.


----------



## Frank Savage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hell, that´s some nice portion of crazy sh*t falling. Pretty useable to show uninformed people that anything , even the impossible, can happen when falling-so that the "twice the stand height" is not for keepin´grandma quiet.

And the first one clearly shows why it´s cooler to be a faller than a latte-drinking motorbike poser (probably Hells Angels included)-they can only have wet dreams about the fire wawing all around their machines-but the faller actualy has it for real!


----------



## slowp (Oct 20, 2012)

Frank Savage said:


> And the first one clearly shows why it´s cooler to be a faller than a latte-drinking motorbike poser (probably Hells Angels included)-they can only have wet dreams about the fire wawing all around their machines-but the faller actualy has it for real!



Dunno about that. Stroll around fire camp after the day shift comes in. Look at the line for the showers. Note the grubby black soot on everybody. Hear the coughing and snorting. 

As far as fire wawing, all I could think of was how hot on the face it is is to be that close. I've been on the line (not a faller) when a radio melted. That was when radios were carried on the belt.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 20, 2012)

holy Hel that's hot! I imagine its one thing to stand next to a large brush/bon fire, quite a different story when its your job to put it out using only a shovel and pulaski


----------



## snapple (Oct 23, 2012)

Just watched another of Greystoke's vids titled 'urban clearcut'. Very smooth and efficient saw work. Great stuff!


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 23, 2012)

snapple said:


> Just watched another of Greystoke's vids titled 'urban clearcut'. Very smooth and efficient saw work. Great stuff!



Where you at in MT?


----------



## snapple (Oct 24, 2012)

Metals406 said:


> Where you at in MT?




I'm currently up here between Plains and T-Falls. Got about 6" of snow a few days ago which is about 5 weeks earlier than I wanted to see but at least we can start burning some slash.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 24, 2012)

snapple said:


> I'm currently up here between Plains and T-Falls. Got about 6" of snow a few days ago which is about 5 weeks earlier than I wanted to see but at least we can start burning some slash.



Nice area down there! Good hunting, too many wolves though.

I burned my pile the night it snowed, best to do it before everything got soaked.


----------



## snapple (Oct 24, 2012)

You ain't kiddin' about the wolves. Deer and elk #'s are down significantly but I did see a 7x8 bull in the back of a truck when I drove through Plains the other day. Haven't had a chance to get out yet...hopefully this weekend. Where you located?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm west of Kalispell.


----------



## FSburt (Oct 27, 2012)

snapple said:


> You ain't kiddin' about the wolves. Deer and elk #'s are down significantly but I did see a 7x8 bull in the back of a truck when I drove through Plains the other day. Haven't had a chance to get out yet...hopefully this weekend. Where you located?




Heard out great Calif Gov went and banned using dogs for hunting bears so here we are again good ole Calif liberals getting their way again with the DFG laws WTF is next. Geez.


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 27, 2012)

FSburt said:


> Heard out great Calif Gov went and banned using dogs for hunting bears so here we are again good ole Calif liberals getting their way again with the DFG laws WTF is next. Geez.



CA is a test bed for bad legislation in all the other states.


----------



## Samlock (Oct 28, 2012)

FSburt said:


> Heard out great Calif Gov went and banned using dogs for hunting bears so here we are again good ole Calif liberals getting their way again with the DFG laws WTF is next. Geez.



That doesn't leave much choice but shooting (or poisoning) over a bait, does it? An uncivilized method, if you ask me.

A couple of weeks ago a mate showed me GPS tracking data from the collar of his bear dog. The dog had barked around a bear through whole Sunday, but the guy never got close enough. Well, after dark he had to leave, but the dog stood with the bear. According to the GPS the two had slept side by side and started the game all over at the break of dawn. Next day at work the guy noticed the dog being close to a road and he drove by to shoot the bear during his lunch break.

Maybe not very sporty from the guy, but the teddy had a fair chance.


----------



## northmanlogging (Oct 28, 2012)

I think Warshington beat ya all to banning dogs back in the mid 90s, their reason was that the bear and cougar population was getting to low, I don't think animal cruelty was a big factor. Dogs are still used on problem animals, finding smokey the bear in your dumpster makes the straights and the crookeds forget that they are vegetarians


----------



## OlympicYJ (Oct 28, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> I think Warshington beat ya all to banning dogs back in the mid 90s, their reason was that the bear and cougar population was getting to low, I don't think animal cruelty was a big factor. Dogs are still used on problem animals, finding smokey the bear in your dumpster makes the straights and the crookeds forget that they are vegetarians



It was just about shutting two methods of hunting down, hounds and traps. Next it will be auto loading shotguns or some BS like that.vThe bear numbers were perfectly fine and cats were low but not low enough for cause to worry. Besides they could of just closed the season for a couple years and let them come back. Well now they are back. I know of some guys that were running cats between two river valleys and they treed 8 cats. They thought maybe 2 or 3 could have been repeats but weren't sure if they were. They were treeing them but not shooting them which is legal practice. Deer numbers my way have dropped big time and I was within 15 feet of a cat last fall myself. 

Also too many people are seeing cats just out in the open and in town. Back when my dad and grandpa ran cats they said you hardley ever saw cat tracks and it was a big deal if someone got a cat. They weren't endangered or anything they just weren't as plentiful and they had fear of humans. I also know of an old hound hunter that was out doing mtn beaver trapping on Weyco and saw a big cat. Said it was bigger than his sons 160 pound Oregon cat and it just glared at him in his truck and walked off the road wasn't afraid one bit. Even the Washington Dept. of Fish and Game were against it but didn't speak out. They are the managers they should explain the reasons why it shouldn't have been removed from their toolbox. I'll get off my stump now lol


----------



## H 2 H (Oct 28, 2012)

I ran Nutrient Enhancement Projects (in other words I pinched fish carcuses in upper creeks that feed Skagit River) on Skagit Watershed for like 12 years in the mid 90's thru mid 00"s. There was plenty of cougars and bears up there LOL







That's me 150 lbs heavier than I am now :msp_wink:

I would get about 300 to 400 carcuses at a time at the Marblemont Hatchery and head to feeder creeks in the hill's; I would go back with another load and I would usually see bears or cougars in the water trying to get the fish I dumped in the stream earlier that day. Back then I had Forest Service keys to get thru there gates :msp_wink:

Even had bear hunters ask me were I was going next to dump carcuses something about dead fish they made good bait for them bears


----------

